# Fishing licences



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm sure that now we're into the new year others will be wanting to buy their new fishing licence so will appreciate Siobhan's post from the last time here: 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...l/88469-fishing-portugal-fishing-permits.html 

Let me add that the machine asks you for both ID number & fiscal number and you need to enter your Fiscal number on BOTH occasions.

My national freshwater licence for they year cost me just E5.50.


----------

